# Post your current most desired 7-string.



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

Here is mine, I have to have one again, I sold mine not too long ago, it was a 1998, I miss it. I will get another one someday. 







and of course one of these would be nice. 





Let's see all yours.


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2006)

erm... any 7 i build? lol... right now i'm dying to play this one:






but i'm still waiting on tuners for it, can't even finish it till i get those, got everything ready to go, and when i get em it'll be playing within probably an hour, but can't play it till then, and who knows when sperzel is gonna even ship em


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Elysian said:


> (


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

Elysian, that is nice, awesome job. ^


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2006)

i haven't had a playable 7 since i sold dendroaspis my UV777BK... my RG7421 needs pickups but i can't afford the set of EMG's its routed for now, and my 7 string V needs tuners... but that V will be great i think, its got an X2N-7 in it...


----------



## Scott (May 29, 2006)




----------



## AVH (May 29, 2006)

Wow,Scott! ^ Lefty or not, I'm not normally a fan of maple boards, but fuck man that's one hot-lookin axe. 



Elysian said:


> i haven't had a playable 7 since i sold dendroaspis my UV777BK... my RG7421 needs pickups but i can't afford the set of EMG's its routed for now, and my 7 string V needs tuners... but that V will be great i think, its got an X2N-7 in it...




Yeah man, I'm still waiting on some parts for that axe too, it'll kill when I'm done with it. 
And I can't wait to see your V when you get that complete, easily one of the more original v-based designs I've seen in ages.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2006)

RG7EXFX (Japan Only)


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2006)

I'm lovin' my 1527 so much right now. 





...and the UV777BK. My local shop has one and I'm going to play it next time I'm in there. Also, some Schecter's like the 007 Elite, Hellraiser. 

...and as always the UV777GR.


----------



## 006 (May 29, 2006)

The RG7EXFX is only available in Japan? As in...there will be basically no way to get it in the US? Is it a baritone/extended scale neck? It looks fucking superb, and the EMG's have me sold from the start. 

As far as the 7 I most want, an Ibanez RG2027, the one with the piezo Edge bridge. Fuckin' sexy as hell IMO. Only complaint is that it doesn't have fretboard binding. Other than that, it's my wet dream. I really love my HellRaiser C7 too, but that Ibby is just t3h w1n.

~006+1


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

Scott said:


>


Nice one, Scott. I actually really like that guitar, the right handed 'original' of course, that has to be one of my favorite 7-strings Ibanez has ever made.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2006)

Except the new 60-7 in the neck, 81-7 in the bridge tuned to drop-C


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2006)

24 3/4" scale?


----------



## AVH (May 29, 2006)

Ah, now that my laptop just recovered from another heat-stress crash..... 

Since I already have 3 nice Ibbys, I think the only other 7 I would love to get would be a MM JP7. Hell, they have such cool finishes as well, so I would be tempted to get one in something like Desert Gold. Time to stray from the usual black. 
The only other axes I would badly jones for would be the one in my avatar, and another Martin acoustic, this time a OM.


----------



## Freddie (May 29, 2006)

Besides my custom (which seems like it's never goin to be ready...  ) I recently fell in love with this one.






And look they even have a lefty model for our pal Scott:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2006)

2, actually. Ort, well, even maybe 3...

1. Ibanez RG7CST






2. EBMM JP7 (w/piezo, in Pearl Redburst)





3. Custom Ibanez 7-string I designed.


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Ah, now that my laptop just recovered from another heat-stress crash.....
> 
> Since I already have 3 nice Ibbys, I think the only other 7 I would love to get would be a MM JP7. Hell, they have such cool finishes as well, so I would be tempted to get one in something like Desert Gold. Time to stray from the usual black.
> The only other axes I would badly jones for would be the one in my avatar, and another Martin acoustic, this time a OM.


the acoustic i built is an OM  i should finish it tomorrow(hopefully) or wednesday... big curl bubinga back and sides, mahogony neck, spruce top, ebony fingerboard and headcap, pagan themed inlays, and a hidden pentacle in the rosette...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2006)

006 said:


> The RG7EXFX is only available in Japan? As in...there will be basically no way to get it in the US? Is it a baritone/extended scale neck? It looks fucking superb, and the EMG's have me sold from the start.
> 
> As far as the 7 I most want, an Ibanez RG2027, the one with the piezo Edge bridge. Fuckin' sexy as hell IMO. Only complaint is that it doesn't have fretboard binding. Other than that, it's my wet dream. I really love my HellRaiser C7 too, but that Ibby is just t3h w1n.
> 
> ~006+1


Its japan only, but many japanese shops ship to america. according to ibanez, the price on it would be approx. 1200$ after shipping. .
And it is baritone /27".


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2006)

oh, and if i had the money i'd build myself my own 7 string superstrat design lol, but unfortunately i don't, so i gotta wait


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

All I want is another JP7. Best playing guitar I've ever played. Although an Ibanez 7CST would hit the spot too.


----------



## nyck (May 29, 2006)

My custom RG7 that I'm getting built/customized. I can't wait.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 29, 2006)




----------



## ohio_eric (May 29, 2006)

A Soloway chambered/contoured 7 string with a piezo bridge.


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>



^ Cool. I wanted order one of these, but they never responded to my emails.


----------



## David (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>


+1, and another one in 8 string form.


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 3. Custom Ibanez 7-string I designed.


Nice! ^


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>




My pants are tight!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> ^ Cool. I wanted order one of these, but they never responded to my emails.


That's pretty sad. :/


----------



## Cancer (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>




+1 to that bro....sweet....

You know he offer 27 inch scales now....


----------



## Mark. A (May 29, 2006)

Or a Jackson COW YUMM


----------



## telecaster90 (May 30, 2006)

That with a Floyd


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 30, 2006)

hmmm, well i dont have a pic of the guitar i'm currently wanting cause its not even built yet, untill i get the money then i'll have pics once its built.


----------



## angryman (May 30, 2006)

I just want them all


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

I guess this will do. I've gotten to the point where I don't really care if it's US or Japanese or whatever made or whatever it is. As long as it plays and sounds good.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 30, 2006)

http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=167

AUSTRALIA ONLY!!!!!!! $850


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

I thought you didn't get along with your Ibanez, Donnie?

IMO, Japanese workmanship &#8776; US workmanship. I've never had any issue with a Japanese guitar that I haven't had with an American guitar.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

For me it's not a workmanship issue. It's a string spacing issue.  I'm getting more and more use to it.
Besides, I'm starting to dig the fixed bridge side of things.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 30, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=167
> 
> AUSTRALIA ONLY!!!!!!! $850


That's pretty cool, basically the C7+.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=167
> 
> AUSTRALIA ONLY!!!!!!! $850


But it's a Schecter.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 30, 2006)

Donnie said:


> But it's a Schecter.


its either that or a 1527. but i probabaly wont get another 7 for a while. i want to get one when i go to University in 2 years, to do a bachelor of music, if they let me in, i want to get a universe. yummy 

but right now, i dont have a job, but im wanting a PGM (thanks for all the gilbert threads guys!!!damn it , btw, cant wait to see yours donnie ) or a 550,350 off the bay. i think i will stick with ibby, but their quality is worring me a bit


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2006)

It's a tough descision between a Blackmachine B-7 and a Nathan Sheppard 7 string. As I'll hopefully soon have the money to finally get a custom I'm very torn between the two. I've wanted a Blackmachine for years, but the chance to own (and help design) the first NS7 is very tempting indeed. Having played some Blackmachine's and Nathan Sheppard's at the guitar show I know they're both of exceptional quality.

I'd also like a Jackson Death Angel or Death Warrior 7, and a JP7 in that funky orange pearl colour would be my choice if I bought another production 7.



D-EJ915 said:


> Except the new 60-7 in the neck


 
When did they start making that?


----------



## tehk (May 30, 2006)

These customs I made on photoshop. Alas, never going to happen . (anytime soon anyway)






Other then that, a RG1527 then a Universe777BK !


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> When did they start making that?



Huh?! An EMG 60/7?!  For real?! I'm in shock!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 30, 2006)

i have not heard about this pup... tell us more young man  

btw, nice desings tehk!


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

Apparently Josh Rand of Stone Sour has EMG 60/7's in an Ibanez RG7421BK. I haven't found a picture, though&#8230;


----------



## Makelele (May 30, 2006)

I'd say some nice S-series Ibanez 7-string, but unfortunately they're quite rare around here.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Apparently Josh Rand of Stone Sour has EMG 60/7's in an Ibanez RG7421BK. I haven't found a picture, though


 
Ah, so they might just be a custom job for an endorser.


----------



## fazrul_x2n (May 30, 2006)

hm, i would have to say... an EBMM john petrucci 7 strings. damn, its sooo sexy!!!

also want an RG1527, used S7420 (with flame maple top) and UV777.


----------



## tehk (May 30, 2006)

> btw, nice desings tehk!



Thanks .


----------



## nitelightboy (May 30, 2006)

I'd be down for a Hellraiser or a Leviathan.


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2006)

Tehk, nice designs you have there, I really like the quilted top one, very nice.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Donnie said:


> For me it's not a workmanship issue. It's a *string spacing issue*.


How so, Donnie, if I may axe?


----------



## jim777 (May 30, 2006)

I'd love a JP7 or a 2027 myself. If I could get piezos and a locking trem on a Leviiathan, then that would likely be the one.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

Soloway Swan.


----------



## darren (May 30, 2006)

I'll finally let the cat out of the bag on this one:
















Specs:
quilted maple top on ash back
tiger eye burst
maple neck
macassar ebony board
27" scale
DiMarzio Air Norton 7 (neck) an Evolution 7 (bridge)
Hipshot fixed bridge, locking tuners
gold hardware
GraphTech Ghost piezo system

The pics of the body are from February _2005_. I still haven't received the guitar or any evidence of progress on it. And i haven't heard from Jeremy in nearly two months.

I don't want to turn this into an anti-LGM thread, but just wanted to show you guys what i've been waiting for to illustrate my anticipation for this guitar. Unfortunately, my anticipation has been starting to fade lately, particularly since getting the JP7 with the Tremol-No. There just may not be room in my collection for this guitar when it arrives.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Soloway Swan.


D'oh! Yeah, one of those, too. 

Jim's work is fan-fucking-tastic, no doubt about it. What classy guitars.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

And a Blackmachine.


----------



## darren (May 30, 2006)

Mmm... Blackmachine...


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> RG7EXFX (Japan Only)



That's the one I want as well.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2006)

darren said:


>


 
That looks really good. I hope it turns up soon.



darren said:


> Mmm... Blackmachine...


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

I'm pretty lucky, since I'm playing damn near exactly what I want:







Anything beyond this would just be window dressing, really (figured wood, disgusting inlays, purfling, etc). Lately, I've been going for more simplicity. I like how my guitar looks like a metalhead in a tuxedo.


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2006)

That still has to be one of the nicest Vs I have seen.


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2006)

Eh, an archtop Soloist to go with the one I have, but I can't justify that amount of money for a guitar to sit in a stand, so I'll probably just buy a COW7. Eventually.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 30, 2006)

NOT BUILT YET, BUT.






or in a tunomatic


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2006)

Shawn said:


> That still has to be one of the nicest Vs I have seen.


+1. if it were randy style, i'd say it'd probably be the greatest..just my preference though.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> I'm pretty lucky, since I'm playing damn near exactly what I want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could play one of these. After my experience with KXK, it would be nice to see how these have improved for myself.


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> +1. if it were randy style, i'd say it'd probably be the greatest..just my preference though.



I like Dave's V a lot, but if I had to pick one, it would be Crooks' Rhoads. (No offense to Dave, obviously.)


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> How so, Donnie, if I may axe?


The string spacing is a little narrower than the JPs.


----------



## darren (May 30, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Besides, I'm starting to dig the fixed bridge side of things.


EBMM JP7 + Tremol-No = WIN!


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I like Dave's V a lot, but if I had to pick one, it would be Crooks' Rhoads. (No offense to Dave, obviously.)



None taken. Crooks' has the neck profile that you are most comfortable with, and that root beer quilt top is killer.

I've been considering spending the extra dough and getting the 3/4" quilt top on my next KXK. What do you think a red trans top with black trans bevels would look like?


----------



## CL7 (May 30, 2006)

I've been wanting an LTD MH307 for the longest time. if i ever got 1 of those, i would never need to buy another guitar again


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

darren said:


> EBMM JP7 + Tremol-No = WIN!


I definately will get a T-no for my next JP7.


----------



## Mr. S (May 30, 2006)

one of these is what i yearn for most... add a tonepot and a 5 way switch and your away  i will own one.... hopefully soon  






and of course the first 7 i ever fell in love with  






plus a RG7cst would also kick several asses at once


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 30, 2006)

Honestly, my UV is a dream. I ALWAYS wanted a UV, and this one is exactly what i like in guitars...wood finish, smoked mirror pickguard, tung oiled neck. but i may change the Blaze in the bridge for something else. Since my 7620 is gone, i'm really yearning for some more bite...

Though, I also love my carvin. I may get another one some day...but I'm also in love with s7's

But for now 



here's a pic with better lighting (sale pic from when I bought it).






EDIT...this in a 7 would be nice to have, as well


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> None taken. Crooks' has the neck profile that you are most comfortable with, and that root beer quilt top is killer.
> 
> I've been considering spending the extra dough and getting the 3/4" quilt top on my next KXK. What do you think a red trans top with black trans bevels would look like?



I think you should do black trans with red trans flames.


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I think you should do black trans with red trans flames.



Do you mean a trans black quilt top with red ghost flames on top of it?


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> Do you mean a trans black quilt top with red ghost flames on top of it?



Nope, trans black with the flames in trans red and orange. Probably expensive, though...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 30, 2006)

I liked your first idea noodles. Trans-Red, with Black bevels, or Black Burst bevels. Like Black outside to Trans-Red in.

Black binding on headstock too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Donnie said:


> The string spacing is a little narrower than the JPs.


Coolness. Thanks. Donnie.

I really like wide spacing myself, coming from a classical guitar background. Plus, all those years playing bass... the Ibanez always seemed a tad too narrow for me. If the JP7 is wider, I'd say that's another reason to get one.

I'm REALLY hoping they decide to do that "super mahogany" version (it was some sort of special mahogany, with an alder piece sandwiched in, and then a figured maple top. IIRC.) If they do...


----------



## Cancer (May 30, 2006)

darren said:


> I'll finally let the cat out of the bag on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except for the lack of a locking trem, those are the EXACT specs of an LGM I'd build. Too bad about the wait time though, that's gotta be killing ya....


----------



## jufob (May 30, 2006)

sorry but webtv will only do so much and besides I spend most of my xtra $ on strings, cigarettes...anyway at dillionguitars.com he has this Crystal series line of guitars and I emailed him to make one a seven but it was no go. Maybe one of you guys with some star power and clout can influence him.


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Nope, trans black with the flames in trans red and orange. Probably expensive, though...



Oh, GMP-style flames. Yeah, I like that idea, too. 



God Hand Apostle said:


> I liked your first idea noodles. Trans-Red, with Black bevels, or Black Burst bevels. Like Black outside to Trans-Red in.



Blackburst bevels. That's sick, dude, I bet Rob will hate some of these! 



> Black binding on headstock too.



That goes without saying. Body color match headstock, too.


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Soloway Swan.


 Jim does some impressive on those beautiful guitars.



darren said:


> I'll finally let the cat out of the bag on this one:


Very nice!


----------



## skattabrain (May 31, 2006)

I'm almost certian i'm buying an ESP SC607 jsut for diversity ... i have an RG1077XL, but if $ was no object, and it is, i'd get this no doubt ...


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 31, 2006)

When Jackson make a 7-string SLSMG, which just isn't going to happen...I might just buy the 6 string version and pretend its got a 7th string...imagination knows no limit.

*Climbs into a cardboard box and proceeds to drive it.*


----------



## BrianCarroll (May 31, 2006)

Actually, my most desired 7-string is... an 8-string.
Blackmachine 8.


----------



## DBDbadreligion (May 31, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> I'm lovin' my 1527 so much right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hows that x2n sound in it?

i want to play the schecter jeff loomis pro model when it comes out.


----------



## jim777 (May 31, 2006)

darren said:


> I don't want to turn this into an anti-LGM thread, but just wanted to show you guys what i've been waiting for to illustrate my anticipation for this guitar. Unfortunately, my anticipation has been starting to fade lately, particularly since getting the JP7 with the Tremol-No. There just may not be room in my collection for this guitar when it arrives.



I don't want to put words in your mouth Darren, but didn't you do his website? It seems to me if he was going to take care of one customer, just one out of all the ones he's had, it would be you.

I recently got tired of waiting for my purpleheart/walnut RG body and cancelled that as well. 8 weeks was the promised wait; I cancelled at 17 months.

It's like I said in a recent painting thread, too many guys out there just buy a machine and announce they are either guitar builders or guitar painters without ever having apprenticed anywhere for so much as a week. "I aced shop in highschool, therefore, I am a luthier (and chairmaker, too)". They're everywhere.


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

Hey, it's not just hacks. I sent my guitar to a tech for a refretting. The guy used to do tech for Pearl Jam. The reason I sent it to him was because he promised a two week wait. That was in late october, and last I talked to him, he said he could sent it back since he hadn't even _looked_ at the guitar yet. I was like "with all due respect, don't tell me two weeks if the lead time is going to be more than six months." He said "well, the two week quote was just an estimate." Same kind of thing happened with my BC Rich. Six months ended up being two years. I don't understand why they can't give a quote time within 400% error.


----------



## Desecrated (May 31, 2006)

a bariton 7-string blackmachine with swamp ash, necktrough with floyd and ebony fretboard.


----------



## AVH (May 31, 2006)

> Hey, it's not just hacks. I sent my guitar to a tech for a refretting. The guy used to do tech for Pearl Jam. The reason I sent it to him was because he promised a two week wait. That was in late october, and last I talked to him, he said he could sent it back since he hadn't even looked at the guitar yet. I was like "with all due respect, don't tell me two weeks if the lead time is going to be more than six months." He said "well, the two week quote was just an estimate." Same kind of thing happened with my BC Rich. Six months ended up being two years. I don't understand why they can't give a quote time within 400% error.




At my shop, I usually give customers a 1-2 week turnaround for small stuff like setups, pickup changes, replaced parts, etc. Larger jobs, will naturally be longer, depending on my workload, which is usually about 20 -30 guitars at any given time. I may go over those times, but by not much more than a week or two max. With that many guitars, it's hard to keep up with the workload - and of course everyone wants their axe _yesterday_.  

Those wait times you are giving are brutal. They wont be in business long.


----------



## Elysian (May 31, 2006)

jim777 said:


> I don't want to put words in your mouth Darren, but didn't you do his website? It seems to me if he was going to take care of one customer, just one out of all the ones he's had, it would be you.
> 
> I recently got tired of waiting for my purpleheart/walnut RG body and cancelled that as well. 8 weeks was the promised wait; I cancelled at 17 months.
> 
> It's like I said in a recent painting thread, too many guys out there just buy a machine and announce they are either guitar builders or guitar painters without ever having apprenticed anywhere for so much as a week. "I aced shop in highschool, therefore, I am a luthier (and chairmaker, too)". They're everywhere.


this kind of stuff bothers me quite a bit, especially when i'm only on my 4th guitar now, and i'm already almost done with this 7 string superstrat, i've only even put maybe 2 weeks from planning to now into this thing, and its looking like it'll be in the spray booth next week.


----------



## NDG (May 31, 2006)

Schecter Custom S 7

S-S-H, 5 way selector, coil tap, tunomatic bridge, extended scale, locking tuners


and one of Jim's guitars.


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 1, 2006)

OH MY LORD


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> OH MY LORD


 
Yep, that's sweet. Easy to achieve as it's just a UV7BK that was stripped, stained and oiled. I think Ibanez should make a 7 with this finish.


----------



## Gouzou (Jun 1, 2006)

RAN ( poland ) bad ass !!! I'm not found of V shapes but this one has me !!!


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet Ran. It's like a BC Rich V neck on a Jackson King V body.



bostjan said:


> I was like "with all due respect, don't tell me two weeks if the lead time is going to be more than six months." He said "well, the two week quote was just an estimate."



I do that with cops all the time. "Do you know how fast you were going?" "Yeah, about 50-55." "I clocked you at almost 70!" "Yeah, well it was just an estimate..."


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jun 2, 2006)

Ernie Ball Musicman JP7 Mystic Dream with Piezo


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

This is a seven:






That's absolutely perfect.


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2006)

Anderson?


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> OH MY LORD



Damn. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> OH MY LORD



 

That guitar is sexy. I love the finish. I wish more builders did subtle finishes like that.


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 4, 2006)

Both of these.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2006)

Blackmachine 884. I know it's not a 7 string but..........


----------



## bostjan (Jul 4, 2006)

My most desired seven right now would also be a seven plus one.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, my current most desired 7-string is the one I'm playing right now. Kinda. 

I'm just dying to get started on the makeover-project I've been planning for a while now.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a tie between this finish and the Blood Red Burst.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 4, 2006)

red is better


----------



## Scott (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking hell it is. Blue owns Reds ass.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 4, 2006)

I prefer the Halo Blue because you hardly see a reverse Blueburst like that, just imagine white pickups and chrome hardware on that badboy.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh really? Than howcome your country's flag is red?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 4, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Oh really? Than howcome your country's flag is red?



wow.....


----------



## Scott (Jul 4, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Oh really? Than howcome your country's flag is red?




That's Red and white. Red and white kicks blue and whites ass. But if it's with black, blue is the clear winner.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 4, 2006)

Blue and white kicks red and whites ass, Blue and black kicks red and blacks ass.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 4, 2006)

Either;
HRG7 Cstm. SOL (Like Mark7's)
UV777BK
or a K7

There's LOTS more i'd like but they're my 'Current' (this week anyway)top of the list desirables.

Hoping to put together an RG7 with a UV777BK neck and a custom body.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, well if you are going red and black, I'm with you, blue and white, I'm still with you, but black and blue? Ick!

Dude, you have a Dino seven and you want a UV?


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 4, 2006)

JPM 7


----------



## omentremor (Jul 5, 2006)

My currents wants

Dino 7
Stephen Forte LAG Sig
KXK V7
I'd kill for that new custom of Devin Townsend (the one with Stephen Carpenter's pickup config)


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 5, 2006)

omentremor said:


> My currents wants
> 
> Dino 7
> Stephen Forte LAG Sig
> ...



Do you mean this one;





It is indeed a nice guitar but i'm just not really digging that headstock shape (but i could live with it,lol).
I really like the SC pickup and p/up selector positioning though.Nice

I think if it had a Jackson Reverse (COW stylee)headstock i would be in love.


----------



## b3n (Jul 5, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Ok, well if you are going red and black, I'm with you, blue and white, I'm still with you, but black and blue? Ick!



It can work...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 5, 2006)

I just want to finish the one I am building. As soon as it is done, there will be no other!! There can be only one!!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 5, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I just want to finish the one I am building. As soon as it is done, there will be no other!! There can be only one!!


after building my V, granted its not a warmoth guitar, i still want a super strat neck through 7, i think that'll be the next thing i build for myself, with an asymmetrical neck profile, 2 x2n7's, 24 frets(i don't use 27 lol), ebony fingerboard, maple neck through, mahogony body(really dig how the one i built for cyborg sounds)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 5, 2006)

jtm45 said:


>


 
That's pretty damn cool  



jtm45 said:


> It is indeed a nice guitar but i'm just not really digging that headstock shape (but i could live with it,lol).
> I really like the SC pickup and p/up selector positioning though.Nice
> 
> I think if it had a Jackson Reverse (COW stylee)headstock i would be in love.


 
So just like the SC607B then...


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool other than the completely useless mid-707.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

Chris said:


> Cool other than the completely useless mid-707.



 

I just read on BMouth that Devin is through with SYL now.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 5, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I just read on BMouth that Devin is through with SYL now.


 
No more SYL?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 5, 2006)

man the Black Machine 87 is so beautiful damn guitars I desire all 7 strings!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> No more SYL?


Yeah he's breaking it up because it wasn't really meant to be big, just a fun thing.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 5, 2006)

no he isn't

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=54632


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 5, 2006)

Chris said:


> Cool other than the completely useless mid-707.



i dunno chris ... i got a sinle mid in my rg1077xl and it's not an emg hum, but i use it all the time for parts where the gain is on the lighter side of crunch but the volume is up ... not ubergain ... it just has this great raw, raunchy quality to it. like a grungy clean.

i love the mid pickup now ... never did before



jtm45 said:


>



OMG ... i want one ... with the normal esp headstock reversed


----------



## H3LL5P4WN (Jul 6, 2006)

For my first post, I'll do something completely off the wall.

I'd like this:


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## H3LL5P4WN (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks.

I actually registered a while ago to see pics of a Tremol-No install. It turns out the pics were taken down by the time I got to see them. Either way, installing a T-No was easier than changing strings on my 6 string Rhoads.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2006)

For me it's that blackmachine fanned fret 8string. If there's one toy I'd want, it's that.

Other than that, I wouldn't say no to a second PWH or an old UV with EMG's (pre butchered so I don't have to)


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> For me it's that blackmachine fanned fret 8string. If there's one toy I'd want, it's that.
> 
> Other than that, I wouldn't say no to a second PWH or an old UV with EMG's (pre butchered so I don't have to)



I'd love one of those Blackmachine B7's myself (that one with EMG's is niiiice).
I think the 884 would be wasted on me.

Yeah,butchering a perfectly good UV would be very painful to do.I could live with it if someone else had done it before i owned it though.

That's why i'm 'hoping' to get a UV777BK neck separately and get a body built for it without a pickguard and either routed for EMG's or possibly a pair of passive HB7's and a 7 string sustainer of some kind (hopefully a Custom Sustainiac7).
I wanna' have a U-Bar (K7 stylee)on the Lo-Pro i fit too it as well. 

It'll be a very cool RG/UV7 if i actually manage to get all the bits i need.


----------



## Jeebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Bo-El MC7


----------



## Mark 7 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ibanez RG7-1 VV


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Ibanez RG7-1 VV



Like the new avatar Mark 

I just love The Fifth Element!
Everyone else thought it was shite but i've always liked it big-time


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry noodles, but this is definitely the most metal 7-string ever.






This one's pretty cool too...


----------



## Pith777 (Jul 9, 2006)

Schecter C-7 Blackjack ... I hope it will be worth of desire ...


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 9, 2006)

That 7 string Star is fucking brilliant

Woot Mrak unbanned


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> That 7 string Star is fucking brilliant
> 
> Woot Mrak unbanned


I'm afraid you left your spelling parts somewhere...


----------



## noodles (Jul 9, 2006)

Matt Crooks has a Jackson custom shop 7-string pointy Star and Rhoads that absolutely smoke those two ESPs. All the inlays are abalone, and the Rhoads has 3/4" quilt maple cap.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> Matt Crooks has a Jackson custom shop 7-string pointy Star and Rhoads that absolutely smoke those two ESPs. All the inlays are abalone, and the Rhoads has 3/4" quilt maple cap.


Well...people like different things, lol.


----------



## shid007 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think les paul isn´t here too much popular, but i love this guitar...I got it for aprox. 270$ but it sounds pretty cool  ...maybe cause it's my first sevenstring...


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats a nice guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah that looks cool \m/


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2006)

What brand is that? Tell us! 

Eitherway, my current most desired 7, would be a 7620.


----------



## Mark 7 (Jul 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Like the new avatar Mark
> 
> I just love The Fifth Element!
> Everyone else thought it was shite but i've always liked it big-time



I thought it was great.



shid007 said:


> I think les paul isn´t here too much popular, but i love this guitar...I got it for aprox. 270$ but it sounds pretty cool  ...maybe cause it's my first sevenstring...



What is this????


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

shid007 said:


> I think les paul isn´t here too much popular, but i love this guitar...I got it for aprox. 270$ but it sounds pretty cool  ...maybe cause it's my first sevenstring...


At first glance, I thought that was a Gibson but then I saw the headstock is different. Nice guitar.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

my current most desired now is one of these for myself... i wired up all the electronics finally tonight, and its just insane sounding, i've created a monster


----------



## Mark 7 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! That did come out nice.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes,it did turn out nice Elysian 

Shame about that headstock though (j/k?)


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Wow! That did come out nice.


 Very nice.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

That looks fucking amazing. I'm assuming there will be a thread in another section with plenty of pics?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> That looks fucking amazing. I'm assuming there will be a thread in another section with plenty of pics?


maybe after cyborg gets it


----------



## Samer (Jul 10, 2006)

Elysian said:


> my current most desired now is one of these for myself... i wired up all the electronics finally tonight, and its just insane sounding, i've created a monster



holy shit dude, best guitar ever


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

Samer said:


> holy shit dude, best guitar ever


i love the way it looks and sounds, and balances, and pretty much everything about it, but after building my 7 string V, i'm hooked on the asymmetrical neck, a regular flat thin symmetrical neck just doesn't do it for me anymore! at least on 7's... 6's a flat thin symmetrical neck is great... and of course, you can't see it, but this one has a bound neck, i bount it in ebony, just for the way the fret ends come out, not for looks...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 10, 2006)

I dig the swoop extension to the fretboard Elysian.  

It reminds me of the fretboard on my favorite seven:


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

wow that is insane looking, i dig.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work Elysian!


----------



## shid007 (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> I thought it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this????



Well it's Fokus-H I don't think you know this brand...It's one of the cheapiest here in Czech Republic...I think it's manufactured in South Corea or where...and I've heard that it comes from the same factory as Peave (they(Fokus-H) told me, that Peave is made in the daytime and Fokus-H is made at night Have Gibson ever made any 7 string? Thought it was Epiphone who made Les Paul 7 and Flying V7...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw a gibson seven string v once. It was definately some sort of custom job.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

shid007 said:


> Thought it was Epiphone who made Les Paul 7 and Flying V7...



Epiphone made 2 Les Paul 7's the second one just came out recently and is only available on http://www.music123.com/Epiphone-Goth-Les-Paul-Studio-7-Exclusive-i353108.music Shannon bought it and says it's a great guitar for 300 USD


----------



## shid007 (Jul 11, 2006)

I had mine(fokus-h) for about 270$and it was definitively worth of it. I think that PRS-style headstock is nicer with 7 stings than normal Gibson-style headstock. But I know it's just a matter of mind. And I don't like that goth finish to much...


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

^ In the $300 range, I'm not so picky about headstocks.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ In the $300 range, I'm not so picky about headstocks.



Yeah, really - in that price range, the saw is your friend!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I saw a gibson seven string v once. It was definately some sort of custom job.



They made an Epiphone 7-string V called a 'Poppa Chubby' V or something but i've never seen an actual Gibson.

It would surprise me if the Gibson Custom Shop made one though because they're not very flexible on Customs.
They'll usually make a current model in your choice of colour/inlays etc.(and charge you a fortune!) but they don't usually make anything that's 100% custom.
I don't think they're anywhere near being a Custom Shop in the same sense as the Jackson CS. They don't even seem to be as flexible as the Fender CS.

I would like to see it though if they have made one.


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> the saw is your friend!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 11, 2006)

noodles said:


>


the beat this picture thread is in off topic


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2006)

Elysian said:


> my current most desired now is one of these for myself... i wired up all the electronics finally tonight, and its just insane sounding, i've created a monster



Next time, grace it with a 4/3 headstock.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> Next time, grace it with a 4/3 headstock.


 

I agree that a 4/3 would be more aesthetically pleasing with that body-style/construction.


----------



## shid007 (Jul 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ In the $300 range, I'm not so picky about headstocks.



I'm not picky but strings on PRS headstock go straighter than on gibson sevenstring...and I think that I wouldn't be able to get this epiphone here...+ I love transparen finish and Fokus-H alson makes something that looks like ibanez 7 string and it's even cheaper...and I my case I could choose from 10 same guitars there witch is not possible when you buy it through the net...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you guys ever seen this mostrosity?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Have you guys ever seen this mostrosity?


no but i see where washburn and dean got the inspiration for their dime headstocks 





thats my 4+3, i don't know that itd work real well with the superstrat...


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2006)

Elysian said:


> no but i see where washburn and dean got the inspiration for their dime headstocks



Actually, the Dean headstock was modeled on the original Explorer 'stock:





They only made a couple that way, though they used it on the Moderne.


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

^ Didn't they use that on a few of early V's?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2006)

Probably. Early history of these is sketchy, since they flopped so miserably.


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, they were just too radical for the time. Ted definately had some radical ideas.

BTW: The Moderne headstock was completely different:






I'd take that ultra-rare black pickgaurd V, and buy a house with the price it would fetch.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, Futura (the pre-Explorer), not Moderne.



(That's a reissue. I believe Rick Neilsen owns one of the originals.)

I get the goofball names messed up all the time.


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmm, never seen one of those. Essentially a pinched Explorer.


----------



## darren (Jul 11, 2006)

[action=darren]wonders if Elysian is aware of any guitars that existed before 1988. [/action]


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

darren said:


> [action=darren]wonders if Elysian is aware of any guitars that existed before 1988. [/action]


----------



## Shawn (Jul 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Have you guys ever seen this mostrosity?


 That is wild.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think they actually built any of the Futura model when it was first designed.

It was designed at the same time as the original Gibson 'Modernistic' range but they only actually produced the Explorer (only 17 guitars) and the original Korina V (119-ish guitars). I don't know how many original Modernes they built but it was very few and they've never gone for anywhere near the prices that the other two go for.

I think they only actually put the Future out as a small run from the Gibson CS
in the 90's sometime.

Rick Nielsen bought the now legendary 'Gibson' Thunderbolt which is a V body cut in half and the top half reversed so it's sort of like a thunderbolt shape.
He paid over $100,000 for it and it turned out that it was a fake.

The model had never really existed and the few pictures that were floating around were mock-ups that two guys from a guitar magazine put together as a joke. Only problem was that they didn't tell people that at the time and Rick saw them and put the word out that he had to have one.

I think this was seen as an prime opportunity by some un-scrupulous luthier and he put one together and relic'd it very convincingly and Rick bought it.He mad it from a genuine old-stcok korina V body and all original vintage Gibson parts to make it as convincing as possible.

About a year later the guys from the guitar magazine confessed all but Rick refused to believe them,even though Gibson said that they'd never designed or built such a guitar,ever.
Apparently Rick still claims his is real (probaly feels a tad embarrased )

He even had Hamer make him a few copies of it and uses those quite regularly.
Here's a pic of one of the Hamer copies;




I don't think the 'Gibson' one is brought out too often,lol.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 11, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I don't think they actually built any of the Futura model when it was first designed.
> 
> It was designed at the same time as the original Gibson 'Modernistic' range but they only actually produced the Explorer (only 17 guitars) and the original Korina V (119-ish guitars). I don't know how many original Modernes they built but it was very few and they've never gone for anywhere near the prices that the other two go for.
> 
> ...


 Pretty weird looking, interesting though, i'd play it.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 11, 2006)

It always worries me when i look at the Blackmachine site that he puts guitars like that on a concrete slab floor outside like that to photograph them.  

At least put a towel or a piece of carpet or something underneath for protection man.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

Red Carpet atleast


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> It always worries me when i look at the Blackmachine site that he puts guitars like that on a concrete slab floor outside like that to photograph them.
> 
> At least put a towel or a piece of carpet or something underneath for protection man.


 
Yeah, that's something that's worried me too. Especially as they're only oil finished.


----------



## Lankles (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn I need a Black Cherry Hellraiser. NEED. But I need to upgrade my rig first as it is now completely amp-less.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

Why not get a Peavey Utra Plus head and a Mesa Booge 2x12 Cab you can obtain both for less than 1k


----------



## Elysian (Jul 12, 2006)

darren said:


> [action=darren]wonders if Elysian is aware of any guitars that existed before 1988. [/action]


hey my first guitar was an 84 yamaha lol, i still own it too, and my ec-29 was an 88


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> It always worries me when i look at the Blackmachine site that he puts guitars like that on a concrete slab floor outside like that to photograph them.
> 
> At least put a towel or a piece of carpet or something underneath for protection man.




I'm sure that they do use a towel or something. They probably fold it up enough so you can't see it in the pictures. They strike me as a company that takes alotof pride in their work and probably don't want to damage it.


----------



## of 2 evils (Jul 13, 2006)

any one got a spare jackson cow 7 kicking around 

thats pretty much it for me


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

dude you missed it, ebay had a COW going for 499 buy it now


----------

